
YouTube Comments Powered by Google+ - cleverjake
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2013/09/youtube-comments-powered-by-google.html
======
markoa
I still don't get it how Google can ignore the fact that people have multiple
Google accounts, yet insist on everyone having one true Google+ account. I've
decided that I want my Google+ "identity" to be based on my company's Google
account. Which for example does not have support for logging in to YouTube.
What then?

~~~
radley
Like many of us, you'll have multiple G+ accounts.

~~~
moskie
Doing this in conjunction with Chrome's multi-user features (settings -> users
-> add new user) has made this setup a lot smoother.

~~~
pasbesoin
There's also a command line argument that lets you specify a different profile
subdirectory, for even more separation. (I believe this was also available
before Google added the multiple user support and/or made it on by default.

~~~
markoa
Can you share a link about that command line argument thing?

~~~
pasbesoin
From the mouth of Google / Chromium project:

[http://www.chromium.org/developers/creating-and-using-
profil...](http://www.chromium.org/developers/creating-and-using-profiles)

[http://www.chromium.org/user-experience/user-data-
directory](http://www.chromium.org/user-experience/user-data-directory)

A couple of other takes that look useful for some (e.g. screenshots and a bit
more context about data bleed) -- apologies for any spamminess I
missed/ignored while quickly skimming these (e.g. IIRC wikihow does not have
the most sterling reputation).

[http://www.wikihow.com/Create-Multiple-Google-Chrome-
Profile...](http://www.wikihow.com/Create-Multiple-Google-Chrome-Profiles)

[http://www.labnol.org/software/create-family-profiles-in-
goo...](http://www.labnol.org/software/create-family-profiles-in-google-
chrome/4394/)

------
derefr
I'm really surprised by the comments here. I came in expecting to see "oh
thank goodness; now maybe 'YouTube comments' will stop being the gold standard
for the Greater Internet Fuckwad Theory."

~~~
throwaway2048
is there any evidence at all that forcing real names in Internet comments
improves quality? Its a sentiment you hear parroted a lot, and it's a
justification for a lot of pretty damn user unfriendly moves.

For instance Facebook comments are far from the height of civility and well
thought out discourse.

~~~
dionidium
Our local paper (stltoday.com) uses Facebook comments on its stories and the
discourse is notoriously bad. Either these people don't realize their real
names are attached or they don't care.

~~~
jamesbritt
Are you sure those are real names? I've had around five fb accounts, only one
or two used my real name.

~~~
awad
I think in most cases the average user will only have one account, with their
real name attached.

------
joakime
The most interesting quote from this article:

Just because it's powered by Google+ doesn't mean that you'll lose your
YouTube identity, though. "You are still allowed to use pseudonyms," said
Janakiram, whether you're "a Syrian dissident or SoulPancake".

Made me wonder, who is Janakiram? Article says: Nundu Janakiram, product
manager at YouTube.

Wonder if his views are indicating a shift at Google proper? or just YouTube.

------
minimaxir
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6440009](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6440009)

------
znowi
It has little to do with the quality of the comments, but a greater initiative
of a _Single Identity_ online. For better tracking, control, and ad coverage.
The goals that also align well with the government.

First, they got a hold of our data with trendy cloud computing. Now they
gradually lock in our identities - _for our own good_.

------
Executor
Time to stop using youtube... sigh. Google sure knows how to destroy services.

~~~
general_failure
So you actually comment on youtube?

~~~
jrockway
He's upset that the comments section might show him more than one comment
worth reading. Good comments are a huge time sink!

------
smtddr
huh, I prefer to keep this gamer tag and youtube acct "smtddr" not connected
to my realname on g+.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Good luck. Google's adamant about using its position with search and YouTube
and other products to get everyone to use Google+, and there's no room for
anonymity on Google+.

~~~
Turing_Machine
"to get everyone to use Google+"

To which I say: good luck. :-)

